# Stomach abnormalities anyone?



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This has nothing to do with DP.

Ever since I can remember I have had a poor appetite and stomach tension of some sort. I'm skinny as a twig and probably malnourished, though I try to eat healthy most of the time. I think that some of my stomach problems come from anxiety as I notice my stomach gets tense when I'm anxious. However... on and off the last 2 years or so I've been having stomach aches bad enough to make me ball up in bed. I went to a nutritionist and naturopathic doctor who told me I have leaky gut, whatever that is. Tests also showed that I have many food allergies which came as a shocker since I'm use to eating just about anything. Lately my diet has been pretty bad, some days I don't even eat because my stomach just hurts too much which is causing my body to wither away. Anyone else out there in the community with stomach problems?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude, my stomach is so bad its stopping me from going out and doing things probably more than the DPD/DR is. Tho sometimes its perfect for like 4-5 days straight. Have yet to identify the reason for this. Lets hope im in one of those states when we meet up.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well it's great that we can relate in such an unpleasant way. I often get the feeling that someone is stabbing me in the stomach with a knife and moving it around, or that I've just been punched super hard right in the stomach. Today my stomach had a pulse :? and was talking more than my mouth. I also lose weight over night, which I know most people are jealous of but when you are a 21 year old male you don't necessarily want to look and feel like a shriveled up skeleton that weighs 100 pounds. Just joking, I'm more around 115. In order to keep a healthy weight i would have to eat hotdogs every 15 minutes, even in my sleep. Then my stomach would definitely go berserk :!: :evil: AHHHhhh. What is wrong with your stomach Chris?


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

A DP symptom is appetite problems--I don't have a good appetite. My thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH), that is produced in the brain, increased after I had the DP episode from smoking the pot joint. I think the overstimulation in the brain causes metabolic problems. I personally think it has something to do with the Hypothalamus-Pituitary-Adrenal Axis system in the brain and its overstimulation and secretion of certain hormones. It's all so complicated, but I think I'm onto something. Check out the website about Endocannabinoid Receptors Network, I can't post links. But, it has a wealth of info on the endogenous endocann. system. with lots of nice animation. It talks about its link to obesity, belly fat, or lack of, I suppose, etc. Somehow, the endocannabinoid system regulates our metabolism directly. I'm looking for the right pill to slow down my mental stimulation to allow for increased metabolism, since I gained weight after my DP started. I'm not sure how it affects thin folks, but there may be a link or negative feedback mechanism, or something like that. Denny-- (surfing guy) is that your name?--have you had your thyroid checked for hyperthyroidism? Get a TSH test and free T4. If your TSH is 1.0 or below (you can be symptomatic at this number too.) and your free T4 is high, you are hyperthyroid. You can take meds to slow down your thyroid, so you don't feel like jumping out of your skin, if that's what the blood tests show. I could slow the engine down and quell some of the DP. Just an idea.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Rebekah, thanks for trying but honestly I understand about 0% of what you just said. I really appreciate the effort though.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

What is wrong with my stomache? it?d be better to ask what is NOT wrong with my stomache. I dont get acid reflux. Thats about it. EVERYTHING else is bad, like really bad. I need to get it fixed.


----------

